

1:60 model of an Air India Boeing 777-300ER made from file folders - viraptor
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucaiaconistewart/sets/72157632208677161/

======
pkinsky
Someone should have given him a laser cutter. I can't imagine hand-cutting all
those pieces.

A 3d printer would struggle with the voids, and would still need to print each
piece individually.

------
MysticFear
Someone should give him Dogecoin. Seriously, this is what internet currency is
for. I should pay to see this stuff. Amazing.

------
deepuj
Someone should have given him a 3D printer.

------
smoyer
There's someone who has patience!

